# Anyone been to tunisa



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girlies

Dp has been looking for a last minute deal to go away for a week somewhere hot

Tunisa has been coming up cheap but im unsure. My mum and dad went a good few years ago and got mugged at knife point, This was about 20 years plus ago. 

Has anyone one been there?

Also has anyone got any good websites for cheap deals?

Also anyone been to Fuerteventura, i fancy there as i love the Canaries

THanks girls xxx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Hiya

DH and I went to Tunisia in first week of April, for a cheap getaway following our m/c.  Had never considered the place before but were really surprised how nice it was.  No concerns about safety when we were over there, but please dont take our word for it.

Company we used were just sunshine - google em and you will probably find em.  We liked em!

Hope that helps - any more questions ask away.
xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

We went several years ago with Cosmos to Hammamet. It was very much a hotel based holiday, just going out for organised trips. The staff at the hotel were lovely. Weather great. But a different holiday than if you're used to going to the Med generally or the Canaries. I wouldn't really recommend wandering around on your own outside the hotel.

Been to Fuerteventura too - Caleta de fuste. A week is enough. The island is a giant sand-dune, so if you like sunbathing it is great,  but if you're easily bored, you will be    We went to Lanzarote for the day on a trip, which was well worth it if you haven't been there already.

I wish I was a travel agent ......


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

actually what carole says is true - we did mainly organised trips so I guess that ensures your safety a little more!  Its quite hotel based, you have to make the effort to go out but once you do it is well worth it.  We went to Port el Kantoui

The other thing we found annoying were the hawkers, trying to sell you things wherever you went but I am told this is not dissimilar to Turkey, Morocco, Egypt etc and once you are clear you mean no they leave you alone.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh yes, I had forgotten about Port el Kantoui    and the hawkers


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

We went to Fuerteventura for a week a couple of years ago- hot but very windy! (I think Fuerteventura means something like 'windy island' so don't say you weren't warned!  ) Stayed around the hotel really but went on a boat trip which was nice. Resort was the usual tacky shops and an egg and chips english bar. Didn't think it was anything special but did the job for us at the time


----------

